# nissan serena



## swed (Oct 24, 2006)

hi is there a way to fix a hole in my exchaust its on the back one any help appreciated cheers swed


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

swed said:


> hi is there a way to fix a hole in my exchaust its on the back one any help appreciated cheers swed


Bring it to a muffler shop they will fix it.


----------



## lilchef (Dec 1, 2006)

a quick weld should sort it but does any one have a wiring diagram for a serena 91 i am trying to fit a new stereo and now im stuck


----------

